# Démarrage d'un Mac LC630



## patrickg53 (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec un Mac LC630 que je proposais de céder.
Il ne démarre plus alors qu'il a encore démarré en décembre 2016.
Il n'y a aucune réaction, pas de disque dur qui cherche à se positionner.
Si je me souviens, c'est la touche "retour" au milieu du clavier ADB qui fait démarrer ? ou le petit bouton derrière ?

La pile 4,5V était évidemment HS, mais je viens de réutiliser le connecteur pour souder une pile alcaline plate 4,5v du commerce. Rien n'y fait...
J'ai laissé le Mac sous tension, s'il faut recharger des composants ?

Je suppose que ce sujet a déjà été traité, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé où...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2017)

Enlever les Ram et les remettre en place ?

Au final, c'est un 610 ou un 630 ?


----------



## patrickg53 (16 Mars 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Enlever les Ram et les remettre en place ?
> 
> Au final, c'est un 610 ou un 630 ?


là il s'agit d'un LC630.

Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi un Quadra 610 "pizza box" mais qui lui démarre très bien.

Donc, ton conseil est d'enlever les barrettes mémoires, puis les remettre ?


----------



## Invité (16 Mars 2017)

Bah, j'en sais rien.
Le Manuel n'est pas très explicite :



> Screen is completely dark, fan is not running and LED is not lit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc ça ne mange pas de pain de tester les Ram


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2017)

Ca peut aussi venir de l'alim, quand je vois que 3/4 LC m'ont lâché à cause de ça.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2017)

Je connais pas bien ces machines (pour l'instant ), j'en ai jamais eu. C'est un des dernier mac 68k (Quadra/LC 630) desktop et franchement, difficile de faire plus compliqué , on est loin de la simplicité d'accès d'un Quadra 700 ou même d'un LC.
Quand tu le démarres au clavier (ou à l'arrière c'est pareil), tu dois avoir le voyant à l'avant qui s'allume aussitôt. Sinon, c'est un problème sur le circuit auto-power sur la carte mère ou c'est l'alimentation. 
Je ne sais pas si il peut démarrer sans pile comme c'est le cas de la plupart des derniers Mac 68k, seules les premiers Mac II (et quelques uns ensuite...) devait avoir une pile chargée pour s'allumer (le Mac IIfx par exemple a même 2 piles). Je ne pense pas, tu as changé la pile et ça ne change rien, donc...
Regardes la carte mère si tu ne vois pas un condo qui a suinté... sinon c'est l'alimentation.
Vu que l'alimentation est spécifique à ce modèle (et au 6200) difficile d'essayer avec une autre.
Si tu as un voltmètre tu peux la tester (si c'est accessible) :


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2017)

Ceci dit, il y a tellement de connecteurs et de nappes de cable dans tous les sens sur ce modèle, c'est peut être un mauvais contact sur l'un d'eux s'il était stocké dans un endroit un peu humide ?
Essai un démontage/remontage complet... un peu de temps au sec peu arranger les choses...


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Mars 2017)

J'ai récupéré le Mac LC630 généreusement donné par Patrick (avec 2 autres), merci à lui.
C'était bien l'alimentation qui avait lâché. Elle semble avoir beaucoup chauffée, elle doit avoir de nombreuses heures de vol derrière elle ;-)
Après quelque essais de changement de composant, rien à faire, je n'ai pas réussi à la réparer. J'ai récupéré une alimentation de 6200 (plus facile à trouver) et tout fonctionne à nouveau :


Pour info, il peut démarrer et fonctionner sans pile (avec rappel à chaque démarrage que l'horloge n'est pas l'heure).
Reste plus qu'à le remonter. La caisse en plastique est dans le même état que l'alimentation, le plastique est devenu cassant comme du verre...


----------

